# Beginner



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm started reloading for a hobby and I want to find an accurate load for my .243 BLR. I know you can get really technical. I read a few topics and have some questions. Is stabilization esential for accuracy? If so how do I find the twist of my barrel and how is stabilization affected by barrel twist, bullet length and velocity?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe your .243 BLR should be a 1 in 10 twist.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

To determine twist on your barrel you draw a line down the length of your cleaning rod. Start the rod down the barrel, when the line is at the top make a mark on it, when it comes around again make another. Remove the cleaning rod and measure the distance between the marks, most likely it'll be 10" or 12".

Now that you know how to measure barrel twist, most 243's will shoot just fine with a bullet that is 100gn or less. I've always liked the 85gn bullet in the 243 as a good compromise. I'd start with TSX's or partitions.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Horsager said:


> To determine twist on your barrel you draw a line down the length of your cleaning rod. Start the rod down the barrel, when the line is at the top make a mark on it, when it comes around again make another. Remove the cleaning rod and measure the distance between the marks, most likely it'll be 10" or 12".


That there is some stellar advice. So simple, yet so brilliant. I am going to have to file that one away for future reference.

Thanks Horsager.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OH STOP!!! You'll give him a big head!!! :lol:


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

For the last year I've been shooting 95 grain nosler ballistic tips with 42 grains of 4831. I've tried a few different bullet seat depths but I don't know if it did anything. For some reason my brothers gun is way more accurate than mine.


----------

